# S-Hunter vom Geistwasser .. 10.5 months old!



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Hunter has grown quite a bit, and we have an SV show coming up on June 24th... just wanted to get some opinions!





























Let me know what you guys think? Perhaps how you think we will do? Thank you!​


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

He's lovely. I don't know much about confirmation, but he's very handsome.

Geistwasser is about 1 hr. from me. Nice to see one of the dogs.....


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't critique but he is quite stunning :3


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you both very much. :3

I noticed he has very fluid, strong movement... I hope I can bring it out for our show. He looks beautiful when he moves... I think that is a structure thing? Was wondering if any breeders/showers could comment on movement/structure.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Handsome boy. I just love sables. :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Which judge is he showing under?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Which judge is he showing under?


Frank McEniry, GSSCC (A)
Johannes Grewe, USA (B, C, Show, Survey)


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ashley_M said:


> Handsome boy. I just love sables. :wub:


Thank you. Sables have always been my favourite... they remind me of wolves!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, of course his Auntie Liz thinks he's stunning... all around amazing dog. Wish people could meet him ... truly a great representation of the breed!

P.S

If anyone has ever showed under these judges... please PM me and Angel.... we will both be showing dogs under them.  Thanks...


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Hunter is one of my favorites--I LOVE him!!! 

Poor Rocket. :blush:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> Hunter is one of my favorites--I LOVE him!!!
> 
> Poor Rocket. :blush:


Awwwe! Thank you!

That works, since Rocket is one of mine!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Hunter has grown quite a bit, and we have an SV show coming up on June 24th... just wanted to get some opinions!
> 
> ...



He is quite a handsome looking dog.:wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

His half brother just showed under Grewe this past weekend.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> His half brother just showed under Grewe this past weekend.


Ohh, that's promising! Any advice, then?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Johannes seems to prefer larger, more substantial dogs (male and female) so that doesn't bode well for Pan being more fine-boned (more like Hilde than Boy), but he gave Pan an SG rating which is still the highest rating available. Once Pan is more mature I intend to have someone like Carlos Huerta handle him for me in the working class.

"Dark sable male with very nice expression, very nice head, good eyes, dark mask, high wither, firm back. The croup is steep and the upper arm could be more slanted and he has [windy...good?] rear angulation. He has good chest proportions and shows powerful rear drive."


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Who is handling him? As long as your handler presents him well, I don't think there will be problems. At least, I cannot see any obvious faults in his pictures.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with Lies. I think he should do fine! Good luck!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys! I am handling him myself.. LOL!

I don't know how to go about finding someone to handle him.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You'll need a handler so you can double handle. Usually you just show up and ask the host club who is available. All the shows I've been to have had an abundance of handlers.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very pretty dog. Would like him to be deeper and broader.
Here is my female at 8 months (she is not show quality).


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Very pretty dog. Would like him to be deeper and broader.
> Here is my female at 8 months (she is not show quality).
> View attachment 16622


He's only 11 months old... he'll fill out over the next year or two.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, at 10.5 months he's gonna be gangly and awkward. He is going to be STUNNING when he's a mature adult!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Yeah, at 10.5 months he's gonna be gangly and awkward. He is going to be STUNNING when he's a mature adult!


Thank you kindly... :wub:


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

He reminds me of my bitch, only he's a more masculine version. She as gangly until she hit about 20 months and then she started to fill out, finally. Hunter is a nice looking boy and he's going to be a hunk when he finished maturing 

Yes, you can find a handler at the show and I strongly suggest it. Not that you can't do it, but you'll get a better overall performance if you can be outside the ring getting his attention. He'll have his ears perked, leaning more forward (instead of sucking back), trotting out in front, etc etc.


----------

